# Women and potato chips



## napless (Mar 20, 2003)

So..what's wrong with potato chips? I mean besides the obvious: that they are fatty and greasy and nothing but empty calories. I read somewhere, sometime, that some ingredient - or process - in the making of chips is specifically bad for women - but I can't remember why. I think that the so-called "healthy" chips like Kettle Chips or Miss Vickie's did not have this dangerous ingredient - or process - or is that just wishful thinking?

Can someone jog my memory?

(I love chips!!)







:


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

they're full of trans fats. and are pretty devoid of any nutrients. so if a person was to mow down on potato chips, they're pretty much just eating empty calories and displacing healthy foods that they would otherwise be eating. and conventionally grown potatoes are on the dirty dozen veggie list.


----------



## Beansmom (May 26, 2004)

Swedish scientists reported that eating potato chips may expose you to dangerously high amounts of the cancer-causing substance acrylamide. Frying carb rich foods at high temps is what creates acrylamide. I have since read it may not be true, or that it's not enough to actually cause cancer. But this is probably what you are thinking of. Another reason to avoid fried foods though.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

I get around the trans fat thing by eating Old Dutch potatoe chips. Sure they are fried and such but most of their flavours(especially my favorites) have 0% trans fat. I try to save things like this for my cheat night(tues nights after TOPS weigh in) or for special occassions.


----------

